# CESENATICO, Italy



## jscusmcvet (Sep 7, 2009)

Lucky enough to be traveling here in early April. On the town's tourism website they cite mountainbiking as one of the best reasons to go. Anyone out there who has been to this region of Italy and can point out some trails and a place to rent a bike?

Thanks,

John


----------



## savo (Oct 15, 2009)

Hallo, I'm from Italy and not far from Cesenatico.
Hope you'll have a car here, otherwise sorry but no *mountain*biking in Cesenatico, for sure. Nearest hills are 1/2 an hour driving, but nicest trails (really beautiful trails) are 1 hour far (driving, of course): Parco Foreste Casentinesi is the place to go for real *mountain*biking.
Of course you can ride flat trails in Cesenatico, in the pinewood along the seashore (north from Cesenatico), or find some flat country trail (west from cesenatico), or take a quite long trip riding to Rimini and then hitting the trail along the Marecchiese river. but best would be taking a car and driving to the hills.
I can't be very useful about where to rent a bike, only place I know (but I'm sure there are others) is Surfing Shop in Cervia (10 km north of Cesenatico, and nicest pinewood trails starting from here northward).
Hope you'll have a good time here in Italy,
bye
Savo


----------



## nff1987 (Jun 8, 2012)

agree with savo.

cesenatico is full of road bikes, but few mountain bikers, and there's a reason, no trails.


----------

